# intermittent fasting



## SS4pain (Jun 1, 2011)

I have begun to do intermittent fasting; basically not eating between 7pm and 11am M - F to help with fat lose. I am also in the base build phase for XC racing. I am just curious if anyone else has been using intermittent fasting as a cyclist and what their experince(s) have been.

This only week 2, but so far the week day rides in the snow and crappy weather have been just fine; no real feeling that I am missing the morning meals.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I do most of my Trail/XC rides on an empty tank. It's NOT easy at first(fatigue, bonk, etc).....but once your body switches to full fat burn mode, you'll be burning fat even while asleep. 

TIP: Be sure to re-feed with carbs and protein within one hour of the empty tank ride.....or else muscle mass gets catabolized too.


----------



## Sipma02 (Dec 12, 2014)

YES! I started intermittent fasting last spring. I love it. I only fast once a week, from wednsday after dinner to Thursday at dinner. Kinda cheating, because half my fast is sleeping... But I look forward to fast days! I feel so much sharper in the mind, and ready to go.

On a somewhat related note, this thread made me curious if I've lost any weight. I weighed myself last night, and just found out I lost 10 lbs since last September !


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

First off there is nothing magical about fasting!!! it will not change the percentages of fat/carbs/protein burned during a ride!!!!

What it does do is helps with calorie restriction and that is it! when will people stop listening to bro science.

If you have the energy keep it up, it's hard to put out some hard efforts in the snowy and cold weather anyway, so fuel levles aren't really the limiting factor. But when you get into the summer and some more build phases of your training you may be looking at some type of fuel for a workout so you can perform at a max effort and see some training effects.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry but being someone who's lost almost 100lbs (though have more to go and not lost anymore since fall due to injury) just can't help but lmao at this thread.

If u think fasting is going to make you faster on the trail, ur doing some many other things wrong.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

I fast every night...from about 8 or 9pm till 8 or 9am the next morning...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

lol^
I too fast while i sleep but aside from that IF doesn't work for me. If i don't eat 3-5x a day, within a few weeks my fitness gains quickly start to fall apart. I do fast for a day however, every few weeks or so to sorta hit the refresh button, and clean out the gut. Sometimes on purpose, sometimes because i get caught up with work or the days events and just don't eat. 
With that said think it's funny and closed minded for people to put down and snicker at IF as something that's silly or ineffective. Because it is effective for many, and for some it's huge. Case in point, Hershel Walker
The "Diet" That Contradicts Everything You Know About Nutrition - Better Man Project


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

You're not 'fasting'. You're skipping breakfast.

I would not recommend actual fasting in conjunction with endurance exercise. Just because it can be done doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

why not just eat a healthy, low fat breakfast instead of not eating at all? ive never understood people who dont eat


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

...because "bonk training" or, working-out on an empty tank forces your body to utilize stored fat calories, as the immediate workout fuel. It's highly effective for boosting at-rest metabolism and melting stored body fat. The main drawback is stored fat is a pretty poor source for any performance-related energy.....as it's primordial purpose is reserved for maintaining the most basic life functions(ie: breathing, eating, sleeping, gathering, etc.).

In the end....there really is no substitute for ingested nutrients, for concentrated energy.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

ive never bought into all that training without food so your body works off the fat for fuel. im a fairly obsessed general fitness enthusiast and ive tried cardio early in the morning before food, cardio after fueling up, lifting weights at both time. really training without fuel, for me at least, just leaves me feeling weak. if i have a nice protein shake and some eggs in the morning before i head to the gym i feel much better


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't practiced it purposefully myself but there is a lot of information out there about the general health benefits it provides. A leading osteopathic physician, Dr. Mercola, is a huge proponent of intermittent fasting:

How Intermittent Fasting Can Help You Live Healthier, Longer


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

obs08 said:


> why not just eat a healthy, low fat breakfast instead of not eating at all? ive never understood people who dont eat


I've sort of been doing intermittent fasting for a few years now. Not because it's magical, but because I would rather be able to eat one huge, satisfying meal a day rather than a bunch of little ones. I do have a recovery shake when I ride in the morning though, so it's not 100% strict IF.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

LaXCarp said:


> I haven't practiced it purposefully myself but there is a lot of information out there about the general health benefits it provides. A leading osteopathic physician, Dr. Mercola, is a huge proponent of intermittent fasting:
> 
> How Intermittent Fasting Can Help You Live Healthier, Longer


Mercola is literally retarded.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Control intake during awake phase, drink water plus exercise is the way to go.

Fasting bad idea as you can end up with some wacky stuff going on. I know two peeps who had this occur.

Night Eating Syndrome and Sleep Walking

"Many of those affected by the syndrome diet (or at least try to) during the day, leaving them hungry and very weak to binge eating during the night when their control to achieve weight loss gets weakened by sleep. "


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been intermittent fasting for almost a year now. Basically eat only between 10am - 6pm.
I don't do it to loose fat, since I have always been somewhere between 135 and 150lbs.
I am 37 years old and 5'9" tall.
My main reason for the IF is inflammation problems I started to have about 5 years ago.
After trying different dietary approaches, the biggest positive effect was going paleo 2,5 years ago and the IF.
IF gives the body enough time to regenerate and heal, instead of using its resources to constantly digest the food.

I have no problem whatsoever on longer >5h early morning rides to ride on empty stomach.
I usually pack some real food like eggs, salt, raw coconut/cacao treats, fruit... and eat it after 10, 11am...

My diet is very high fat, low carb.
Lots of veggies, some nuts and fruit.
And of course some high quality meat and fish.
All is prepared in house.


----------



## birdrider (Jan 13, 2015)

I too have lost 100lbs and think fasting/ peleo is just another fad diet that people are going to struggle to maintain. You don't have to not eat to train low. You just eat less or eat lower carbs. Try eating oatmeal in the morning it will fire up the metabolism.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

birdrider said:


> I too have lost 100lbs and think fasting/ peleo is just another fad diet that people are going to struggle to maintain. You don't have to not eat to train low. You just eat less or eat lower carbs. Try eating oatmeal in the morning it will fire up the metabolism.


Been there, done that.
Paleo is certainly not a fad in my book, or life.
I used to have inflamed joints all over my body. I lost a lot of weight/muscle because I was unable to exercise and I had to cut the intake of food. This was 4-6 years ago.
I went from ordinary diet to vegetarian for a year with my condition becoming even worse.
Cutting all grains, most legumes, night shades, limiting dairy, going full, organic high quality fat (lard, duck, coconut oil, macadamia oil...), organic veggies, fruit, nuts, berries and meat was the best thing I have done for my body and mind.
And lots of biking of course.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I am curious about this too. I find that a morning ride on an empty tank other than a glass of water is some of my best riding in terms of overall fatigue. I am also curious about the fat burner concept of exercising under this condition. I started out my weight loss plan using a vegan concept diet but soon realized I would never be able to maintain it or keep my protein levels high enough to not burn muscle. I do shift work so I can't always start my day with a ride. I have considered altering my food intake times to achieve the empty tank at ride time and not just when I wake up. The rest of the time I eat 6 small meals over 3 larger meals and try to keep my protein/veggie intake up as high as possible with carbs like bread or sweets down. Good thread!!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

theMeat said:


> lol^
> I too fast while i sleep but aside from that IF doesn't work for me. If i don't eat 3-5x a day, within a few weeks my fitness gains quickly start to fall apart. I do fast for a day however, every few weeks or so to sorta hit the refresh button, and clean out the gut. Sometimes on purpose, sometimes because i get caught up with work or the days events and just don't eat.
> With that said think it's funny and closed minded for people to put down and snicker at IF as something that's silly or ineffective. Because it is effective for many, and for some it's huge. Case in point, Hershel Walker
> The "Diet" That Contradicts Everything You Know About Nutrition - Better Man Project


I read this and it sounds very interesting. It was written in 2012. Is there the 30 day follow up he promised? I am at work and didn't look much so forgive me if I missed it.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> I read this and it sounds very interesting. It was written in 2012. Is there the 30 day follow up he promised? I am at work and didn't look much so forgive me if I missed it.


Here:
http://www.bettermanproject.com/warrior-diet-one-month-transformation-beforeafter-photos/

I really like his blog.
I am going to try this warrior diet.
I have partially been eating that way, I just need to shorten my 8h eating window to 4h and concentrate on 1 big meal a day. I went from 3 major meals in 8h to 2eggs at 10am followed by nuts and fruit 3h later and a big meal around 5-6pm.
Should be fun.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I might try this too but with a paleo twist. I still believe in the choice of foods when following a paleo diet. But I have plateued(losing weight) and maybe this is the missing part is interval. 30 days will let me know. I think I will give this a go.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

I do this once in a while. Especially on my off or non-workout days.

I skip breakfast usually. So on fasting days I skip lunch as well. So it ends up being a 20-24 hour fast.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Question. Are you able to drink water during the fasting period? The most i have in the morning now is coffee on my way to work but i think i can handle having that later on during the day.


----------



## Sipma02 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes - water has no calories


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Good idea to drink more water when fasting


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

IF has a lot of benefits. I was a naysayer too when I heard about it. Don't knock it until you try it. Does Intermittent Fasting Have Benefits? Science Suggests Yes


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

and IF is not a fad. It's how your ancestors ate for thousands of years. Only recently have we been stuffing 6 meals a day down our throats. When your insulin levels are always high tapping into fat reserves becomes more difficult. Also, for anyone who has fasted, you know that you actually become less hungry and more energetic well into it. It's not a diet either. You can eat whatever and how much you want. Just in a smaller window.


----------

